# Codepage go brrr on bhyve'd Ubuntu



## Lex_P (Jul 31, 2020)

I put Ubuntu Linux inside bhyve for using it as a personal development server.
IMHO

FreeBSD is a razor-best OS
Ubuntu has the prettiest look and
Konsole is the cuttiest program ever created.
So I just can't look at that damn ����������� (the right bottom window,
this is an output of '*npm install mongodb*') - look at my screenshot (this is Konsole on FreeBSD connected through ssh to bhyve'd Linux)
There is a same problem with htop, it prints ��� before process's names. Really breaks
all the beauty.
But I really don't know how that vty/tty mad thinks work. They scare me 
Maybe somebody know where to look to fix that bug?


----------



## jmos (Aug 2, 2020)

VNC doesn't transport chars to your remote desktop, instead this is done via bitmaps / framebuffer. So your problem isn't solvable on the bhyve or FreeBSD side, instead this is a Ubuntu problem: Your VNC server sends that trash.

So check your VNC server and Ubuntu, not the client.


----------

